# Goat meat...is it like...



## thegriffiths (Jan 15, 2004)

I have gotten mixed information from the goat forums. I see some places that goat meat is similar in FLAVOR to deer and to sheep.

Well those two tastes are completely different for me!

I cook deer that has no wild taste at all. 

So what can I expect?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Hmm, I like deer, don't like sheep haha.


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

I was given goat meat to try. It tastes more like beef. Sheep (mutten) is very strong, it almost smells and taste like manure. Not to be confused with lamb.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I've had goat meat that tasted like lamb. It was a shoulder roast, very fatty, (not sure how that happened - it was given to us - our very first goat meat). 

We roasted a six month old kid - a buck at that - whole in a pit, wrapped with garlic, onions, and spices and it was wonderful - like very mild, or delicate beef. Nothing like lamb. Very good and everyone who tasted it liked it.

So - I don't know what to tell you! I think the way it is prepared is important.

Niki


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,I sent you a P.M. I think it may be of value. Best of luck.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Sheep (mutton) is nasty. I love lamb. Love deer. Can't stand goat. Don't know why.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Venison and chevon the same or similar? No way! Had it one time in Oslo, Norway and would have sworn that it was mutton had the hosts not informed me otherwise. We liked it but that was the only time that I've ever eaten goat meat that I know of. (Had some great biltong in Africa and didn't question the meat!)

Martin


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

We have only eaten one kid so far, a buckling. We "slow roasted" him on the BBQ, and we all (including a retired professional butcher) thought it was most like pork. Same texture and mild flavor. We all liked it VERY much!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

goat meat does not taste like venison. Goat meat is extremely lean, hence it has little flavor on its own. IMO it can best be compared to veal. I have only eaten kid goat, but have eaten over 100 of them. I have eaten lots of venison. There is no comparison between goat and venison, and the venison I've had has been excellent; well cared for from kill to freezer.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Simply put, goat tastes like goat and tastes differently when from different ages and such.

The best I can explain it, is like a rich sweet meat, sweeter than beef, but not overpowering, about like bison on the flavor factor (but doesn't taste like bison). If kid meat, then it's mild, but still a hint of flavor. I personally love goat meat. Your best bet is to try it yourself and decide.

Reese


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Purely personal preference. It's like asking some one how chicken liver tastes. Some like it, some gag at the thought.

Get some. Try it.


----------



## Linebacker (Sep 11, 2007)

I would also liken it to pork. Slow cooked in a pit and shared with family and friends is a must try!


----------



## Ezrandi (Aug 6, 2007)

bbbuddy said:


> We have only eaten one kid so far, a buckling. We "slow roasted" him on the BBQ, and we all (including a retired professional butcher) thought it was most like pork. Same texture and mild flavor. We all liked it VERY much!



that was my experience.. More like pork then beef


----------



## KayJay (Oct 3, 2006)

I've only eaten it a couple times, and both times from the same goat... a 6-7 month old whether. Both times it was cooked differently and both times it tasted like a very mild beef to me. It was absolutely delicious though, and if I could convince my husband of that (he won't even try it lol) I'd be cooking it much more often.


----------



## thegriffiths (Jan 15, 2004)

Well I guess I will just have to get some and try it.

I so hope I like it, I need goats to control the brush on our acreage but I cant bring 
myself to get any animal that I wont consume myself.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do you have a dog or cat? :help:


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Had one.


----------



## thegriffiths (Jan 15, 2004)

Now thats funny. 

I have 2 barn cats...if they don't kill all the mice they may become food, just not for me.

I know what your saying Rose, but feeding a cat or dog is a whole lot cheaper on the farm budget than a goat or two. 

And I could clear the brush by hand if I really wanted to put the time into it...meat is a great by product of the goat mowers.

Now just to find someone close by that will let me at their dinner table on Goat night. My previous attempts at finding a dairy goat near me to try goats milk have still turned up nothing.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

I think the point was...correct me if I'm wrong...is if you don't like the meat, use it for dog/cat food instead. We use "scraps" and bones(raw) from our processed animals for dog food, saves on that bill and is healthier.

Have you considered purchasing online for the meat? I know there are online stores that sell the meat, if you are willing. Mind you it's not "cheep", but it's cheeper than buying a whole goat, and you finding you don't wanna eat it or feed it to your dogs or cats.


Reese


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Getting ready to have 2 wethers butchered, we love venison but have never tried goat meat so I sure hope we like it. I have been told that it smells bad while cooking so cook it outside? Has anyone else experienced a bad smell cooking it in the house? We plan on BBQing 1 whole & processing the other one normal.
thegriffiths, sorry for butting in your thread with a new question!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> Has anyone else experienced a bad smell cooking it in the house?



no


----------



## hoggfan (Sep 19, 2004)

Backfourty said:


> Getting ready to have 2 wethers butchered, we love venison but have never tried goat meat so I sure hope we like it. I have been told that it smells bad while cooking so cook it outside? Has anyone else experienced a bad smell cooking it in the house? We plan on BBQing 1 whole & processing the other one normal.
> thegriffiths, sorry for butting in your thread with a new question!


Not goat meat its like venison to me. But mutton is a whole nuther story, it stinks, taste bad, horrible meat.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Backfourty said:


> Getting ready to have 2 wethers butchered, we love venison but have never tried goat meat so I sure hope we like it. I have been told that it smells bad while cooking so cook it outside? Has anyone else experienced a bad smell cooking it in the house?


Never cooked it outside. I usually roast goat meat overnight on a low oven setting. Makes the whole house smell wonderful by morning.


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

To me goat tastes a lot like dog, but not much like cat.


----------

